# What Do You Put In Your Potato Salad?



## JGDean (Apr 14, 2007)

What do you put in Potato Salad?


----------



## cjs (Apr 14, 2007)

potatoes, hard-cooked eggs, sweet pickle relish, celery, red onion, bacon bits (freshly cooked bacon), coated with a mixture of either mayo or miracle whip and mustard - s & p.

...and what do you put in yours???


----------



## csalt (Apr 14, 2007)

If I can disguise them so DH doesn't know what they are I also add some chopped gherkin.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 14, 2007)

I use Yukon golds, blue russets, and new potatoes. Crispy cooked bacon, grease reserved. Celery, hard boiled egg, red onion, celery salt, a little mayo,  a little of the rendered bacon fat, bacon(of course), and a little bit of cayenne.


----------



## lyndalou (Apr 14, 2007)

I put in chopped dill pickles,lots of hard cooked eggs, onions s little mustard and Hellmans mayo.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 14, 2007)

This is a recipe I developed last year, based on this same discussion.

Potato Salad   all ingredients are “about”
 
About 4 pounds potatoes, diced, unpeeled, cooked
 
1/3 cup olive oil
1/3 cup red wine vinegar
1 medium onion, finely chopped
 
1/3 cup mayonnaise
1/3 cup sour cream
2 t. prepared horseradish
1 T. prepared mustard
1 ½ t. salt
½ t. pepper
 
2 stalks celery, chopped
eggs, hard cooked and diced
3 ounces chopped smoked summer sausage
¼ cup smoked bacon, crumbled
 
paprika
 
Boil potatoes just until tender.  Cool briefly, mix with oil, vinegar and diced onion. Cover and refrigerate for a couple hours.
 
Mix mayo, sour cream, horseradish, mustard, salt and pepper together.  Stir into chilled potatoes. Add chopped vegetables, eggs and meats.  Stir until well blended.  Dust with paprika.
 
If you do not use the smoked meat, you will need to add more salt, up to 1 more teaspoon, or to taste.


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 14, 2007)

Same as CJS, sometimes with the addition of radishes - sliced.


----------



## jabbur (Apr 14, 2007)

Potatoes, hardboiled eggs, onion, celery, celery seed, salt, pepper, homemade mayo, miracle whip.

Mayonnaise

Beat 3 eggs.  Add 1 cup sugar, 1tsp salt, 1 heaping Tbsp. flour, chunk of butter (about 3-4 Tbsp.),mustard ( about 2-3 Tbsp), 1/2 cup vinegar and 1 cup milk.  Bring to a boil stirring constantly until thick.

This is my Grandma's recipe.  We like to make the potato salad and eat it still warm!  This mayo recipe is also good with spinach stirred in for a quick scalloped spinach recipe.


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen (Apr 14, 2007)

My family is so Plain Jane, I can't be that creative though all your recipes sound deelish!  I just use Idahoes, hard boiled eggs, celery salt & ranch dressing.  They love it, so I'll keep making it that way!


----------



## Constance (Apr 14, 2007)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> This is a recipe I developed last year, based on this same discussion.
> 
> Potato Salad   all ingredients are “about”
> 
> ...



Jeez, Beth, that's not a salad, that's a meal! Sounds delish!

I do mine like Cjs, minus the bacon.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 14, 2007)

Constance said:
			
		

> Jeez, Beth, that's not a salad, that's a meal! Sounds delish!
> 
> I do mine like Cjs, minus the bacon.


 
  Guess I should have posted a yield!  

Okay, here goes, 

one large and one small bowl........We seem to go to a lot of pot lucks in the fall and this recipe was developed to yield a nice size bowl of potato salad for the pot luck and a small bowl that stays home


----------



## Clienta (Apr 14, 2007)

*One of our favorites...*

Potatoes, red onion, fresh peas, tossed with mayo, spicy mustard & lots of fresh dill. If you make the "mayo" first & let it sit in the fridge it gets really dilly! (You can use frozen peas but fresh peas are so good when available).


----------



## Aria (Apr 14, 2007)

Beth,  Yours sounds super.  Will ad to my file.  Thanks Aria


----------



## Katie H (Apr 14, 2007)

In the late '60s, I entered a cooking contest with my potato salad, which was good enough to earn first place.  Here it is:

KATIE’S POTATO SALAD​ (Serves 6)​      4 cups cooked potatoes, diced
    ½ cup cucumber, peeled seeded and finely minced
  1 Tbsp. onion, finely minced
  ¾ tsp. celery seed
  3 hardboiled eggs
  1½ tsp. salt
  ½ tsp. freshly ground black pepper
  1½ cups sour cream
  ½ cup mayonnaise
  ¼ cup Rosé wine vinegar
  1 tsp. prepared mustard
  Romaine lettuce leaves, for serving
  Sliced hardboiled eggs, for serving
  Paprika, for garnish

  Separate egg whites from yolks.  Set yolks aside and chop whites.  Mix together lightly the potatoes, cucumber, onion, celery seed, chopped egg whites, salt, and pepper.  In a small bowl or in a blender or food processor, combine egg yolks, sour cream, mayonnaise, vinegar, and mustard.


  If using a bowl, mash egg yolks and blend all ingredients until smooth.  If using a blender or food processor, blend until creamy.  Add to the potato mixture and toss until all vegetables are well coated.  Refrigerate overnight before serving.

  To serve, line a large salad bowl with lettuce leaves.  Spoon the potato salad into bowl, top with slices of egg and sprinkle generously with paprika.

*Note:*  What I do to keep the cucumbers from being too wet is to let them sit on some paper towels in a colander while I chop the other ingredients and prepare the "dressing."


----------



## mudbug (Apr 14, 2007)

Katie, I like the idea of cukes instead of celery for the crunch, and HH hates it anyway (celery).  Yay, another variation!


----------



## Mel! (Apr 14, 2007)

I make the dressing with yogurt, oil, vinegar and/or lemon juice, salt, sugar, onions.

Then the following optional ingredients(not all of them, each time)
black pepper
white pepper
cheese
pickles
boiled eggs
fresh herbs


Mel


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 14, 2007)

I don't put boiled eggs in mine.  Eggs tends to give it that deviled egg smirk.  
I generally make it for a bunch:

5 lbs of red potatoes (peeled & boiled)
1 pint jar of relish
1 pint jar of salad dressing
1/2 pint jar of yellow mustard

Toss & Serve.  

I do agree with bethzaring about letting the potatoes cool.  The potato salad holds up better and does not have a tendancy to get watery when stored.


----------



## bandonjan (Apr 14, 2007)

same as lyndalou with the addition of celery, lemon pepper and
a dash of garlic powder mixed in with the mayo. Sometimes I
use red onion or green onions.


----------



## Topaz (Apr 14, 2007)

I've never like the traditional potato salad but I do love potatoes so I make my potato salad like this:

Dice potatoes and butternut pumkin (about 2cm cubes) and toss in olive oil and balsamic vinegar with salt and pepper. Bake in a hot oven until they get golden brown and caramalised a bit. 

Toss the cooked potatoes and pumkin with some baby spinach and crumbled feta (while still warm so the spinach wilts) and serve. It's best served warm but it's nice cold too.

It's probably not what you had in mind but I love it.


----------



## Constance (Apr 14, 2007)

Katie, I had a dear friend, too soon gone, that put chopped fresh cucumber in her potato salad. I am not a cucumber lover, but it was delicious! 
I never got her recipe (her mother's, actually). I've asked her husband and both daughters about it, but they don't have it either. 
Yours recipe sounds a lot like Sara's. I'll bet it's REALLY good!


----------



## Katie H (Apr 14, 2007)

Constance said:
			
		

> Katie, I had a dear friend, too soon gone, that put chopped fresh cucumber in her potato salad. I am not a cucumber lover, but it was delicious!
> I never got her recipe (her mother's, actually). I've asked her husband and both daughters about it, but they don't have it either.
> Yours recipe sounds a lot like Sara's. I'll bet it's REALLY good!



It is good.  At least good enough to win a cooking contest those many years ago.

Buck doesn't like cucumbers at all and he loves this potato salad.  That's a good enough endorsement for me.


----------



## Dina (Apr 14, 2007)

Last week we tried a cilantro potato salad in our new grocery store.  It was delicious and different!  Let me know if you'd like the recipe.


----------



## RMS (Apr 15, 2007)

Potatoes, hard boiled eggs, 1/2 mayo, 1/2 miracle whip, salt, pepper.
Easy and delicious!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 15, 2007)

Here's one I've been making for many years now that I am perennially asked for.  Yes, it's a heart attack on a plate, but SO good - especially if you're a blue cheese lover.

And, although I don't have the recipe here in front of me, I also make a killer warm German-style potato salad using turkey bacon, if anyone's interested. 

                  "Blue Cheese Potato Salad" 
 
 
     3 pounds "White Rose" potatoes (or any other thin-skinned
      potato of your choice)
     1 cup minced red or Vidalia onion - or shallots 
     6 hard-cooked eggs, peeled and quartered lengthwise
     1 16-ounce container of sour cream
     1/2 cup mayonnaise
     2 tablespoons white wine vinegar
1 cup crumbled blue cheese + extra for sprinkling          over the top for garnish
     1 teaspoon salt
     1 teaspoon coarsely ground black pepper
     1 teaspoon paprika
     Parsley for garnish
 
     Cook the unpeeled potatoes in boiling water until tender when pierced with a thin knife or skewer and drain.  As soon as they are cool enough to handle, but still warm, cut them into large chunks and place in a large bowl with the onion and the hard-boiled eggs.  In another bowl mix the sour cream, mayonnaise, vinegar, blue cheese, salt, pepper, and paprika.  Pour over the potatoes and mix gently.  Garnish with the extra crumbled blue cheese & parsley and refrigerate until ready to serve.
 
 
(I doubled the above recipe for a large platter I brought to a tailgate party.  The above "as is" would probably serve anywhere from 6 to 8 people depending on what else you were serving and how much they like blue cheese.  Multiply accordingly.)


----------



## toni1948 (Apr 15, 2007)

cjs said:
			
		

> potatoes, hard-cooked eggs, sweet pickle relish, celery, red onion, bacon bits (freshly cooked bacon), coated with a mixture of either mayo or miracle whip and mustard - s & p.
> 
> ...and what do you put in yours???


 
     Your potato salad sounds a lot like mine.  It only needs a piece of hot fried chicken to go with it.

                                            Toni


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 15, 2007)

Dina said:
			
		

> Last week we tried a cilantro potato salad in our new grocery store.  It was delicious and different!  Let me know if you'd like the recipe.



Dina - I made up a cilantro and lime potato salad recipe - it was really good.  I know you enjoyed what you had!  Another one I did was lime and thyme.


----------



## cjs (Apr 16, 2007)

"It only needs a piece of hot fried chicken to go with it." - oh boy,I'm with you!!


----------



## amber (Apr 16, 2007)

After reading this thread yesterday, I had to make potatoe salad 

Mine is similar to many of yours;  potatoes, celery, onion, green bell pepper, hard boiled eggs, mustard, mayo, celery seed, white vinegar.


----------



## mish (Apr 16, 2007)

Here is one I've played around with, you might like:

Japanese Potato Salad | Just Hungry

I'm not a fan of eggs in potato salad. I like the taste of mayo, and add in any veggies I like (asparagus, green beans, shredded carrots, peas, green onions). Red potatoes, cukes & fresh dill are a few of my faves. Sometimes a little curry powder or a hint of lemon juice. Pesto in place of mayo & lemon zest is another interesting twist.

Here is a link to pesto suggestions, I've shared - the lemon artichoke works well with pasta & potatoes:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/78883-post1.h

Here is a link to a recipe I've shared for cold pasta salad.  You can sub out the pasta for potatoes:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/sicilian-pasta-salad-14373.html?highlight=cold+sicilian+pasta

Here is a potato salad thread with more ideas:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/iso-potato-salad-21890.html?highlight=potato+salad

And...

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/265766-post15.html


----------



## phantomtigger (Apr 16, 2007)

Potatoes, boiles eggs, sweet relish, Miracle Whip, mustard, onion, vinegar, salt & pepper.  Nice and simple.


----------



## Claire (May 2, 2007)

Potato salad for me is one of those "never the same twice" dishes.  The one exception being German potato salad; when I make that I do follow a recipe.  But one time I make potato salad with a vinegarette, another time with Miracle Whip, another time with a salsa, sometimes with hard boiled eggs, sometimes with lots of veggies or pickles, sometimes not.  Just depends on what is at hand.


----------



## legend_018 (May 2, 2007)

If you ever want to make potatoe salad for a party - I thought this one  was pretty easy and good. This recipe was estimated for about 10 people or so - I  thought it made way more. It's hard to tell if they're referring to small,  medium or big red potatoes. Mine were mostly medium.
Also, I think the 5  cups of dressing is too much. I had originally started
off with 3 and thought  it was too much. Than later on as it was starting to
settled a little, I  started added some more. I think maybe it ended up being
4 cups so be careful  on the dressing part.

* 10 red potatoes
 * 6-3/4 eggs
 * 5 cups  creamy salad dressing

> DIRECTIONS:


 1. Bring a small pot  of salted water to a boil. Add potatoes; cook until
tender but still firm,  about 15 minutes. Drain and cool.
 2. Place eggs in a saucepan, and cover  completely with cold water. Bring
water to a boil. Cover, remove from heat,  and let eggs stand in hot water
for 10 to 12 minutes. Remove from hot water,  and cool.
 3. Peel the eggs and cut around the egg white; keep the yolk  whole.
 4. Dice the egg whites and potatoes. Combine in a mixing bowl and add  the
salad dressing.
 5. Toss the potatoes and egg; crumble the egg yolk on  top and serve
chilled.

*Note** I added 1/2 of a chopped onion,  bacon bits, mustard, garlic powder,
salt and pepper and I put some paprika on  top.


----------



## legend_018 (May 2, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> In the late '60s, I entered a cooking contest with my potato salad, which was good enough to earn first place.



That is impressive. : )


----------



## Katie H (May 2, 2007)

Thank you legend.  It was tough because, at the time, I lived in the Washington, D.C. area and there were many entrants.  I was honored to have won.  Plus, I was very young.  Only 19.


----------



## Renee Attili (May 11, 2007)

Red potato
Sammye's Sumptuous Mustard (a yummy smokey mustard)
dill relish
olives w/ pimentos
Seven Sea's Green Goddess salad dressings
celery
egg
place on white bread and devour


----------



## Robo410 (May 11, 2007)

yukon golds, diced celery shallot, chives dill parsley, equal parts mayo and sour cream, hb eggs (1 per spud) salt pepper dijon mustard, BACON.


----------



## expatgirl (May 11, 2007)

All these recipes look so yummy---so if I wanted to search for potato salad recipes on this site where would I go??


----------



## kitchenelf (May 11, 2007)

expatgirl said:
			
		

> All these recipes look so yummy---so if I wanted to search for potato salad recipes on this site where would I go??



Go to the search feature in the dark blue bar at the top of the page - click on Advanced Search - type potato salad on the left and select Titles Only then scroll down and click on Search Now.

Just be sure to spell it right - no e


----------



## mish (May 11, 2007)

expatgirl said:
			
		

> All these recipes look so yummy---so if I wanted to search for potato salad recipes on this site where would I go??


 
Here ya go:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/search.php?searchid=528012

And
ISO Potato salad

ISO Potato salad

Connie, re the cucumber - check out my link in this thread for Japanese Potato salad - it's one of my favorites.

Japanese Potato Salad | Just Hungry

Another on my list is a link I posted (for legend?) for a sun-dried tomato potato salad.

Like, Claire, I usually change it up a bit and use what's on hand.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 11, 2007)

*Potato Salad with Vinaigrette     Dressing*​ 
​ 3 pounds small red new potatoes     (12-15), sliced 1/4 inch thick
    1/2 cup white wine vinegar
    2 tbsp. olive oil
    1 tbsp. lemon juice
    2 tsp. sugar
    2 tsp. dried oregano
    1 tsp. Dijon mustard
    1 tsp. salt
    1/4 tsp. freshly ground black pepper
    1/2 cup finely chopped red onion
    1/2 cup black olives, pitted and sliced (optional)


Bring large pot of lightly salted water to boil. Add potatoes. Return to a boil and cook 5-8 minutes or until potatoes are just tender. Drain well. Meanwhile, whisk together vinegar, olive oil, lemon juice, sugar, oregano, mustard, salt and pepper in a small bowl. Turn potatoes into a large plastic food-storage bag. Add onion and dressing to bag; seal. Set bag aside at room temperature for 2 to 3 hours, turning occasionally to distribute ingredients evenly. Add olives; toss gently to coat. Serve at once or refrigerate.

Since I discovered this one, it's the only one I really like to make, even though my hubby isn't crazy about it after the first day ;-)


----------

